# Parts for a toolkraft 711



## BANTAR (Jun 30, 2016)

I just got my first lathe. It's a Toolkraft 14" model 711. I know it's a beginner model but it's what I could afford. The only issue, I'm missing the Banjo and tool test. Any idea where I can find replacements, OR do they make universal parts? Thanks so much! -John


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Try shooting them an email at [email protected]
Their web site is here: http://toolkraft.com/

They did badge under several different names, so another mfg may fit. Maybe post a picture or two and take some measurements to help us out a bit!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## BANTAR (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for the reply! Just sent them an email. I thought this one looked like another one and didn't think about someone manufacturing them for different companies.


----------

